# antique saddle?



## AppyLuva (Oct 25, 2010)

Woah! What a discovery that was! That saddle looks extremely gorgeous. I hope you take good care of it. I have no doubt that you will since you've already had it cleaned up. Sadly I have to information on this saddle because I have no idea where to find the information. :?


----------



## Lonannuniel (Jun 13, 2008)

wow! thats like my dream to find something like that! ( i generally find old shoes in old houses...never a pair though...) but it looks well made, no real information to offer though. maybe find an antique specialist in the area, or possibly search up the company name and go from there? ^-^


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Great find!! I'm going to check the attics of all my relatives.


----------



## dashforcache (Nov 2, 2010)

it looks very similar to the saddle that i inherited from my grampa not long ago, i can't tell what the stamp says though, it's worn out. all i know is it's over 100 years old and priceless, i did make another thread on mine i think on another forum not long ago. how you find some info on it. it's in beautiful condition.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Holy cow, that saddle is in great shape and appears to be pretty darn old. What an amazing find.

I did a search and found this website but you can't download the pictures without paying for them so let me see what else I can find.
The Schoellkopf Company 1924 Catalog #25, Jumbo Saddles, Harness, Dallas, Texas

I found a bit of history about the company.
G. H. Schoellkopf Company History and Maker Marks - www.vintagegunleather.com California

You might consider contacting these folks or someone similar, they seem to know quite a bit about antique saddles and what they might be worth.
Antique Saddles Charro Trees


----------



## trampis (Mar 29, 2010)

There is a lot of interesting stuff in that old house. There is even an old side saddle up in the same attic. I would really love to go get it too. Unfortunately I am waiting for my mom and her brother to 'deal' with everything. After my grandmother died(a few years ago) they haven't made any progress on sorting things out. It really is a shame that all of that stuff is just rotting away.. This old wagon is on the same place and it is still in pretty decent shape as well.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Did you know that we're second cousins? What is the exact address of Grandmas house? I seem to have misplaced it.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

****. Kevin, you crack me up


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Wow, wonder if my Grams has got anything like that in attic. Cool!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, just that wagon alone would be worth quite a bit of money at the proper auction. I know lots of folks that spend a pretty penny on ones that aren't in nearly as good a shape as that one is. What a real wealth of beautiful antiques there are there.


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow, those are some amazing finds! Both absolutely gorgeous!
Will definitely be interested in seeing the sidesaddle, too, if it comes into your possession...that would be a really interesting saddle to own!


----------



## trampis (Mar 29, 2010)

finally went back out to the place.. all I had was my camera phone so the quality isn't great. This is the side saddle..










no indication of who made it.

here is some other random tack..










maybe next time I will take a real camera


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Wow that side saddle looks really old too. Those can fetch some big money. I don't know if riding side saddle was all that big in America. I wonder if it came from England or something like that. Maybe if you clean it up you will find a branding on it or something telling you where it was made or by who.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

It's not much help, but it provides some information.

G. H. Schoellkopf Company History and Maker Marks - www.vintagegunleather.com California

The Schoellkopf Company Catalog #30, Jumbo Saddles, Harness, Dallas, Texas


----------

